# One of the Prettiest Single Speeds



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

This has just gotta be one of the prettiest single speeds eva! ..Can you think of one prettier?
View attachment 283726


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Of course. Mine.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

CleavesF said:


> Of course. Mine.


But of course!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

CleavesF said:


> Of course. Mine.


Does yours have cross lever brakes too?
View attachment 283732


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Aquilasmith said:


> Well that sure does looks pretty all neat and clean chrome with no additional gadgetry and all..i think this is a gorgeous bike..


That's right! I wouldn't call a crowned lugged fork, "gadgetry"...
View attachment 283733


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

It looks good. Too bad its a piece of crap. 

Those cheap bikes are covered in cheap heavy parts. Stem, seatpost, headset ect......... Single speeds dont cost much.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> It looks good. *Too bad its a piece of crap. *
> 
> Those cheap bikes are covered in cheap heavy parts. Stem, seatpost, headset ect......... Single speeds dont cost much.


Hey, buddy! Ya betta smile when you say dem dar words!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Hey, buddy! Ya betta smile when you say dem dar words!


We're talking about a Reynolds 520 double butted chromoly steel frame.
View attachment 283772
View attachment 283771
All covered in 100% polished chrome.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Zeet said:


> Hey, buddy! Ya betta smile when you say dem dar words!


OK dad.

Too bad its a piece of crap. :mad5:

Not a Piece of crap. 

View attachment 283768


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> OK dad.
> 
> Too bad its a piece of crap. :mad5:
> 
> ...


It's all in a name. However, functionally and weight-wise, for the most part, they're both the same approximate animal! The only real difference I can think of, is the fact that the Pista has not been drilled for rear brakes.  BTW - This Pista ain't pretty in the least!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm afraid the only real difference between that Pista and this "piece of crap" (as you call it), is that classic puke green color!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Zeet said:


> son. !


Please dont call me son. I am a 55 year old woman you know.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, especially when you're talking about machines. It's nice, but would be so much prettier if the frame were lugged instead of welded and it had a quill stem (I know, I'm really retro about this, but I find all threadless stem setups ugly).

IMHO.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

jcavilia said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder, especially when you're talking about machines. *It's nice, but would be so much prettier if the frame were lugged instead of welded and it had a quill stem *(i know, i'm really retro about this, but i find all threadless stem setups ugly).
> 
> Imho.


Agreed for the most part, because I just love lugged steel bikes too! However, I do not agree about the threadless stem setup...All I can say about your opinion on threadless stems is...BOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Please dont call me son. I am a 55 year old woman you know.


Ooops! I'm so so sorry, daughter!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Ooops! I'm so so sorry, daughter!


Wait a minute! Didn't you at one point tell me that you had some kinda Adam's Apple and a beard?


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

do you post your nonsense here just to stir up ****?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

markaitch said:


> do you post your nonsense here just to stir up ****?


You are so outta the loop! Tihsepa, just last week, posted something about having an Adam's Apple and a beard! I'm certain that I remember that. It's in the same thread where Tihsepa asks me if I was a patron or an employee at a stripper bar! Yes. I do remember that for certain. So no, I'm not a troll of some sort!


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

i don't want to be in any loop with you...just wondering why you seem to enjoy trolling so much? can't you stay in the lounge where maybe they enjoy your type of discussion? if you really think a bikedirect kilo is the "prettiest single speeds eva!" you are a sad case, not to mention that it is a fixed gear.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

markaitch said:


> i don't want to be in any loop with you...just wondering why you seem to enjoy trolling so much? can't you stay in the lounge where maybe they enjoy your type of discussion? if you really think a bikedirect kilo is the "prettiest single speeds eva!" you are a sad case, not to mention that it is a fixed gear,_ *that can be easily converted into a single speed*_*....fify *


So exactly to what type of discussion are you referring? So I like the bike... Big Deal! So I want to share my enthusiasm...Big Deal! Since when does that become trolling? As far as I'm concerned, you're the only one stirring up **** due to your rude implications and accusations, when thus far, everyone here has been somewhat civil, except for you! Crawl back up into your hole and eat dungeness crabs!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

*Brilliant Commuter as a Single Speed*

Just imagine this fixed bike, turned commuter, and unleashed into the streets of New York City, Chicago, Seattle, or Portland. It's completely rack and fender ready. How about that? Imagine a stainless steel or polished chrome rack and an addition of fenders to complement the chrome finished frameset.
View attachment 283838
View attachment 283839
View attachment 283840
*Just Beautiful!*


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

pure comedy


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

FatTireFred said:


> pure comedy


I must admit, you avatar is pretty funny!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Zeet said:


> Does yours have cross lever brakes too?
> View attachment 283732


No, mine has one TT lever attached to a avid bb7 disc.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

CleavesF said:


> No, mine has one TT lever attached to a avid bb7 disc.


 ...Huh! Well excuse *me*, Sir...


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a bit saddened that this is the quality of discussion I've come to expect from this portion of the forum. There's isn't any real exchange happening here. Information isn't being shared and informed opinions aren't being pitted against one another to weigh their merits and flaws. The conversation didn't even _devolve_ into inane bickering; it _started_ there.

My taste is for lugged frames in traditional tube diameters with less flash. I'm tallish but light weight so traditional tube diameters work fine for me, plus I think they look better with a threaded fork to allow for a quill stem. I have to agree with JCavilia that I like the look of quill stems more often than threadless. That said, Eric over at Winter Cycles makes some stunning custom threadless stems.

As for selecting a bike I find more attractive, honestly, it's hard for me to find something that _isn't_ more attractive than this bike. The beauty of single speed and fixed gear bikes, apart from the experience of riding them, is the streamlined utility of them. There is nothing unnecessary on them. Here, however, we have a bike that is nothing but poorly thought out half measures. Sure, it has provisions for front and rear brakes. But it doesn't have cable stops, requiring the use of cable clamps on the top tube. It has traditional drop bars, but the brake levers are interrupt levers only accessible from the flats. As far as I can see, there is one set of eyelets on the rear drop outs, but nothing on the fork and no available points on the seatstays making racks functionally, if not completely, impossible to use. Simply put this bike defeats itself at every step in its design. When it comes to bikes, I find beauty in function. Cargo bikes can be gorgeous, as can hybrids, pursuit bikes, do-it-all fat tire road bikes, XC Mountain bikes, BMX, to Time Trial machines. Well planned design is more important to my sensibilities than chrome.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> I'm a bit saddened that this is the quality of discussion I've come to expect from this portion of the forum. There's isn't any real exchange happening here. Information isn't being shared and informed opinions aren't being pitted against one another to weigh their merits and flaws. The conversation didn't even _devolve_ into inane bickering; it _started_ there.


Unfortunately UrbanPrimitive, when dealing with the public on the Internet, we don't always have a choice with whom we interact. I sometimes think it would serve RBR best, if certain members were completely ignored, but I also feel that by ignoring those members, that too, is a type of disrespect as well. I dunno, when certain members blatantly demonstrate disrespect, I often find it almost reflexive to respond in kind. Also, I disagree with the accuracy of your assessment concerning the "bickering". It really did "devolve into inane bickering". It actually started out with a friendly challenge, urging other members to point our attention to potentially "prettier" single speeds. It was only after one specific comment made by a rather unfriendly member, that things approached the inanity level. Thank god for commenters like you, JCavilia, CleavesF, Aquilasmith, and Headloss, that this thread has now been somewhat redeemed.


> My taste is for lugged frames in traditional tube diameters with less flash. I'm tallish but light weight so traditional tube diameters work fine for me, plus I think they look better with a threaded fork to allow for a quill stem. I have to agree with JCavilia that I like the look of quill stems more often than threadless. That said, Eric over at Winter Cycles makes some stunning custom threadless stems.


 I've found that there's a place in my heart for both the threaded and threadless headset design. There truly are no clear winners there. They both have their pros and cons. However, I must absolutely agree, that Eric Estlund, makes some supremely gorgeous bikes, whose aesthetics is equally matched with functionality. I immediately fell in love with Eric's "Track bike". _Thanks for_ _Eric's link...loved it!_



> As for selecting a bike I find more attractive, honestly, it's hard for me to find something that _isn't_ more attractive than this bike. The beauty of single speed and fixed gear bikes, apart from the experience of riding them, is the streamlined utility of them. There is nothing unnecessary on them. Here, however, we have a bike that is nothing but poorly thought out half measures. Sure, it has provisions for front and rear brakes. But it doesn't have cable stops, requiring the use of cable clamps on the top tube. It has traditional drop bars, but the brake levers are interrupt levers only accessible from the flats. As far as I can see, there is one set of eyelets on the rear drop outs, but nothing on the fork and no available points on the seatstays making racks functionally, if not completely, impossible to use. Simply put this bike defeats itself at every step in its design. When it comes to bikes, I find beauty in function. Cargo bikes can be gorgeous, as can hybrids, pursuit bikes, do-it-all fat tire road bikes, XC Mountain bikes, BMX, to Time Trial machines. Well planned design is more important to my sensibilities than chrome.


What can I say UrbanPrimitive? Different people are attracted to different bikes for different reasons. The aesthetics of this bike just seems very appealing to me. Would I prefer that its frame be lugged stainless Reynolds 953, instead? ..Would I rather have one of Eric Estlund's Track bikes?..Well, of course I would! However, as it stands right now, as a 100% polished chromed chromoly steel framed single speed, it's an exquisite delight to the eye...And for $500, I simply love it! I graciously thank you for your most cerebral contribution, UrbanPrimitive! :thumbsup:


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

prettiest single speed I've seen on the web... or maybe it's fixed  Beautiful Bicycle: 50th Anniversary Paramount Track - PROLLY IS NOT PROBABLY

If I was buying something new, I'd go with a Gunnar Street Dog or Milwaukee "Orange One."


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Zeet said:


> We're talking about a Reynolds 520 double butted chromoly steel frame.


Frame... or just the main triangle?  Plus, for the 520, Reynolds just contracts out the tube design anyways, so who knows if this bike really even deserves to wear that sticker.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

headloss said:


> prettiest single speed I've seen on the web... or maybe it's fixed  Beautiful Bicycle: 50th Anniversary Paramount Track - PROLLY IS NOT PROBABLY
> 
> If I was buying something new, I'd go with a Gunnar Street Dog or Milwaukee "Orange One."


Thanks, Headloss! ...That's one beautiful bike for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## GasX (Jul 7, 2013)

The Pinarello Lungavita is a beautiful SS....


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

GasX said:


> The Pinarello Lungavita is a beautiful SS....


Yes, the Lungavita is truly a beautiful sight to behold! However, the vintage Pinarello SS beauty of all times, is the Catena!
View attachment 284316


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

The OP seems like another shameless Bikes Direct plug. You've all been trolled.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

dexetr30 said:


> The OP seems like another shameless Bikes Direct plug. You've all been trolled.


I'm no Bikesdirect shill. I couldn't care less about Bikesdirect. However, I do like some of their featured bikes. This chrome finished Mercier TT track bike is one of 'em! BTW- You'll notice that up until this point, I've never mentioned the brand name "Mercier" or "Bikesdirect" . That was your doing! Are YOU a Bikesdirect plug?.....


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

headloss said:


> Frame... or just the main triangle?  Plus, for the 520, Reynolds just contracts out the tube design anyways, so who knows if this bike really even deserves to wear that sticker.


You could say the same thing about practically every bicycle model on any LBS showroom floor. Therefore, I'm not impressed. It's a nice bike! Why try to shoot holes in it? ...That is, unless you're just trying to shoot holes at another target, altogether :wink5:....


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Have you considered going to chrome or aluminum brakes and levers? It is a very nice bike. Campy alum. skeleton brakes would look good.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

David Loving said:


> Have you considered going to chrome or aluminum brakes and levers? It is a very nice bike. Campy alum. skeleton brakes would look good.


Mmmm...Skeleton brakes! Now that's a thought. Thanks David! :thumbsup:


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

headloss said:


> prettiest single speed I've seen on the web... or maybe it's fixed  Beautiful Bicycle: 50th Anniversary Paramount Track - PROLLY IS NOT PROBABLY
> 
> If I was buying something new, I'd go with a Gunnar Street Dog or Milwaukee "Orange One."


Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

OK - I withdraw my suggestion about the levers - the black ones look good.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Zeet said:


> Yes, the Lungavita is truly a beautiful sight to behold! However, the vintage Pinarello SS beauty of all times, is the Catena!
> View attachment 284316


For the WIN! :thumbsup:


----------

